# Links funktionieren nichtmehr



## blubber (12. März 2003)

Hi,

da mein provider auf php4.3.1 upgedatet hat, hab ich heut ebenfalls mein wamp system neu aufgezogen (apache 1.3.27 / PHP 4.3.1 / MySQL 3.23.51)
Nungut, eigentlich funktioniert soweit wieder alles, nur die LINKS von meinen Seiten wollen nicht. Und zwar die Links nach diesem Muster .....index.php?content=blabla
Früher hat er mir logischerweise den entsprechenden content included, jetzt seh ich aber immer nur die startsite, also die index.php. Weis jemand woran das liegt?

bye


----------



## Fabian H (12. März 2003)

Ich glaub das liegt daran, dass regiser_globals von PHP aus sin!
Versuch mal, in der php.ini (%windir%/php.ini) die Zeile _register_globals=Off_ in _register_globals=On_ zu ändern!


----------



## blubber (12. März 2003)

jap, funktioniert. ich danke dir !
hab dann grad noch eine Frage, aber da es ein anderes Thema ist, mach ich glaub lieber nen neuen Thread auf.


----------

